# NYU Dramatic Writing MFA - Fall 2021



## arigold8

Hey everyone! I wanted to start a thread for the NYU Dramatic Writing MFA program. I'm personally finishing up my application now, and would love to talk to other people in the same boat!


----------



## its_me_mari

Hey! Saw you on the USC thread as well! 
I'm also applying for NYU!

I already had a script ready to go, but when I saw it had to be between 90-120 pages I realized that mine wasn't going to work. So right now I'm working on changes to make the script fit the criteria. 

Also working on the Statement of Intent that, for me, is the hardest part!
How is your application going?


----------



## arigold8

marianass45 said:


> Hey! Saw you on the USC thread as well!
> I'm also applying for NYU!
> 
> I already had a script ready to go, but when I saw it had to be between 90-120 pages I realized that mine wasn't going to work. So right now I'm working on changes to make the script fit the criteria.
> 
> Also working on the Statement of Intent that, for me, is the hardest part!
> How is your application going?


Hey! I'm currently working on revising a 30 page pilot I have, into an hour-long TV episode. I think having just this one writing sample to showcase my writing with has been super stressful! Definitely looking at a lot of revising with the weeks ahead haha. 

How's it going for you?


----------



## arigold8

I was also wondering if anyone wants to exchange scripts they are thinking of submitting for the application, maybe we could give each other feedback before hitting the almighty submit button!


----------



## agugula

arigold8 said:


> I was also wondering if anyone wants to exchange scripts they are thinking of submitting for the application, maybe we could give each other feedback before hitting the almighty submit button!


Hey, I'm applying for the NYU Dramatic writing program as well. I've been working on an hour-long tv pilot. I would be happy to trade scripts!


----------



## equus_auctor

Does anyone know how set in stone the "concentration" thing is? Let's say I choose 'playwriting' on the application and submit a full length play. If I were admitted, could I change that at any point? Does it dictate the curriculum in a significant way? Maybe I'm just missing this on the website...


----------



## alek

Currently wrapping up my NYU app (after just submitting to AFI and USC), so if anyone wants to script swap let me know! I'm trying to finish this rewrite and need a last jolt of motivation.


----------



## JoanCrawford

equus_auctor said:


> Does anyone know how set in stone the "concentration" thing is? Let's say I choose 'playwriting' on the application and submit a full length play. If I were admitted, could I change that at any point? Does it dictate the curriculum in a significant way? Maybe I'm just missing this on the website...


Hey equus!

I'm a first year in the program right now. You are in no way confined to what you submit with your application. You are expected to choose a concentration over the course of the program though because you can only do your thesis on one of the three mediums. However, you still have room to supplement your education with electives/masterclasses/workshops in other mediums.


----------



## agugula

alek said:


> Currently wrapping up my NYU app (after just submitting to AFI and USC), so if anyone wants to script swap let me know! I'm trying to finish this rewrite and need a last jolt of motivation.


hey dude, I'd be up to swap scripts with you! message me if your interested. I'm applying to NYU as well.


----------



## equus_auctor

JoanCrawford said:


> Hey equus!
> 
> I'm a first year in the program right now. You are in no way confined to what you submit with your application. You are expected to choose a concentration over the course of the program though because you can only do your thesis on one of the three mediums. However, you still have room to supplement your education with electives/masterclasses/workshops in other mediums.


Thank you for this! Super helpful


----------



## xaviserrano

Hi there folks! I have experience reading scripts, giving feedback. So if anyone would like me to read their script's first 10-15 pages, I'm more than happy. And in exchange (although not necessary) you could read my scene prompt exercise for Columbia's screenwriting/directing program. Thanks!


----------



## lucychoi97

Hey just wrapping up my feature script for NYU! The hardest part for me was the script! It's my first feature and I'm not used to writing in this length (only written shorts). Wish you guys luck!


----------



## tornjeansandcocaine

Hello there people! Just wanted to know if any international applicants are here.


----------



## its_me_mari

tornjeansandcocaine said:


> Hello there people! Just wanted to know if any international applicants are here.


Here!! I'm from Brazil!


----------



## jean3

Just applied yesterday!!! ahhhhh!! I sent in a full-length play, anyone else a playwriting concentration?


----------



## arigold8

I'm almost in a good place with my pilot script, but now I'm just really doubting my personal statement haha. I feel like I'm guessing a bit on what to include


----------



## equus_auctor

jean3 said:


> Just applied yesterday!!! ahhhhh!! I sent in a full-length play, anyone else a playwriting concentration?


Me! I'm applying to a handful of other playwriting programs as well


----------



## its_me_mari

arigold8 said:


> I'm almost in a good place with my pilot script, but now I'm just really doubting my personal statement haha. I feel like I'm guessing a bit on what to include


Same here! I think I'll finish my screenplay this weekend! I also feel like the personal statement is the hardest part for me, every time I read it, I change something!


----------



## mzbung

Hi! For those submitting plays, what format did you use? I'm from the UK and am wondering if I should use one of the US formats...


----------



## jean3

equus_auctor said:


> Me! I'm applying to a handful of other playwriting programs as well


Nice! Me too. Where else are you applying?


----------



## jean3

mizbung said:


> Hi! For those submitting plays, what format did you use? I'm from the UK and am wondering if I should use one of the US formats...


I used the FinalDraft play template. I didn't see any specification on format on the website, so I just left it as is.


----------



## equus_auctor

jean3 said:


> Nice! Me too. Where else are you applying?


USC, AFI, Brown, Columbia, UCSD, Carnegie Mellon, Northwestern, Iowa and University of New Mexico.

I've got my hands full! 

How about you?


----------



## equus_auctor

mizbung said:


> Hi! For those submitting plays, what format did you use? I'm from the UK and am wondering if I should use one of the US formats...



I used the 'Stage Play: US' format in Scrivener. But I actually think the 'Stage Play: UK' format is cleaner and easier to read.

US looks something like this:

LINDA
Willy? Willy is that you?

WILLY
It's alright, I came back. ​UK looks something like this:

LINDA. Willy? Willy is that you?

WILLY. It's alright. I came back.

This is the way Scrivener distinguishes the two. I don't use Final Draft, so I can't speak to that. But I'm sure either is totally fine!

Leave it to us yanks to be so boorish that we lack sophistication even in our formatting. 😁
​


----------



## catmom

mizbung said:


> Hi! For those submitting plays, what format did you use? I'm from the UK and am wondering if I should use one of the US formats...


Hey! I studied playwriting undergrad and we used the final draft playwriting template. Before I purchased final draft, I looked up a similar template and put it in word. It was tedious and therefore slower, but worked for me while I was trying to save money. If a US school asks for it to be in a standard format then I’d go for the US standard!


----------



## mzbung

jean3 said:


> I used the FinalDraft play template. I didn't see any specification on format on the website, so I just left it as is.





equus_auctor said:


> I used the 'Stage Play: US' format in Scrivener. But I actually think the 'Stage Play: UK' format is cleaner and easier to read.
> 
> US looks something like this:
> 
> LINDA
> Willy? Willy is that you?
> 
> WILLY
> It's alright, I came back.​UK looks something like this:
> 
> LINDA. Willy? Willy is that you?
> 
> WILLY. It's alright. I came back.
> 
> This is the way Scrivener distinguishes the two. I don't use Final Draft, so I can't speak to that. But I'm sure either is totally fine!
> 
> Leave it to us yanks to be so boorish that we lack sophistication even in our formatting. 😁
> ​





catmom said:


> Hey! I studied playwriting undergrad and we used the final draft playwriting template. Before I purchased final draft, I looked up a similar template and put it in word. It was tedious and therefore slower, but worked for me while I was trying to save money. If a US school asks for it to be in a standard format then I’d go for the US standard!



Thanks for the answers! I was used to reading plays in UK format and was then very weirded out when I bought Final Draft and saw the standard US format, haha. But I guess it doesn't matter too much...


----------



## Chris W

equus_auctor said:


> I used the 'Stage Play: US' format in Scrivener. But I actually think the 'Stage Play: UK' format is cleaner and easier to read.
> 
> US looks something like this:
> 
> LINDA
> Willy? Willy is that you?
> 
> WILLY
> It's alright, I came back.​UK looks something like this:
> 
> LINDA. Willy? Willy is that you?
> 
> WILLY. It's alright. I came back.
> 
> This is the way Scrivener distinguishes the two. I don't use Final Draft, so I can't speak to that. But I'm sure either is totally fine!
> 
> Leave it to us yanks to be so boorish that we lack sophistication even in our formatting. 😁
> ​


Oh wow. I had no idea it was different.


----------



## tornjeansandcocaine

marianass45 said:


> Here!! I'm from Brazil!


What are you submitting for your creative portfolio? I’ve written a pilot, but it’s at 69 pages right now. Have to cut it down!


----------



## its_me_mari

tornjeansandcocaine said:


> What are you submitting for your creative portfolio? I’ve written a pilot, but it’s at 69 pages right now. Have to cut it down!


I'm uploading a screenplay! 
My problem is the opposite... Mine is 79 pages and I need to write more till it gets to 90.


----------



## Abbey Normal

marianass45 said:


> I'm uploading a screenplay!
> My problem is the opposite... Mine is 79 pages and I need to write more till it gets to 90.


You're almost there! You could try to break up some of the action lines and maybe add some parentheticals? This could add 4-5 pages at least. Good luck! Okay, time to get back to may NYU app, too.


----------



## Chris W

Deadline is December 1st!

How many of you have turned it in? When do you plan on turning it in if you haven't?

I highly recommend not waiting to the last moment btw as one year technical difficulties caused someone to miss the deadline. 😬


----------



## Abbey Normal

All done with my NYU app. Onto Austin, then Chapman, and then AFI. Okay, enough procrastination. Back to writing haha


----------



## Chris W

Abbey Normal said:


> All done with my NYU app. Onto Austin, then Chapman, and then AFI. Okay, enough procrastination. Back to writing haha


Ha. Nice. Just created threads for those schools too btw.


----------



## its_me_mari

> Chris W said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deadline is December 1st!
> 
> How many of you have turned it in? When do you plan on turning it in if you haven't?
> 
> I highly recommend not waiting to the last moment btw as one year technical difficulties caused someone to miss the deadline. 😬
Click to expand...




Abbey Normal said:


> All done with my NYU app. Onto Austin, then Chapman, and then AFI. Okay, enough procrastination. Back to writing haha


Nice!! I finished NYU today as well! I'm just revising the whole thing before actually clicking "send".
Still have Chapman and AFI that I'll be working on the weekend!


----------



## tornjeansandcocaine

arigold8 said:


> I was also wondering if anyone wants to exchange scripts they are thinking of submitting for the application, maybe we could give each other feedback before hitting the almighty submit button!


Hey, I’d love to exchange scripts. Mine’s a TV pilot.


----------



## katiebonnie

Hi everyone! I'm sadly part of the last-minute crew and will no doubt be submitting a few hours before the deadline, honestly I hate myself. 

I was wondering how strict the guidelines on number of pages are? I was told in the info session I could submit two episodes (pilot and episode 2) from a TV show I wrote but when I emailed just to double check, she said:
'This is acceptable and it's up to you, but doing so isn't necessarily an advantage and to be evaluated evenly with other portfolios, you may want to stick with one or two original pilots per the instructions.' 

So...to me that implies I should not do that haha! I'm left with either writing a brand new pilot in 24 hours or only submitting 30 pages. Does anyone have any advice or thoughts on this? 

Also, would anyone be willing to let me read their personal statement? I'm from the UK and just feel totally out of my depth. Mine is more of a creative essay and I'm just concerned that's not what they're asking for? 

Good luck to everyone applying and thanks in advance!


----------



## Abbey Normal

katiebonnie said:


> Hi everyone! I'm sadly part of the last-minute crew and will no doubt be submitting a few hours before the deadline, honestly I hate myself.
> 
> I was wondering how strict the guidelines on number of pages are? I was told in the info session I could submit two episodes (pilot and episode 2) from a TV show I wrote but when I emailed just to double check, she said:
> 'This is acceptable and it's up to you, but doing so isn't necessarily an advantage and to be evaluated evenly with other portfolios, you may want to stick with one or two original pilots per the instructions.'
> 
> So...to me that implies I should not do that haha! I'm left with either writing a brand new pilot in 24 hours or only submitting 30 pages. Does anyone have any advice or thoughts on this?
> 
> Also, would anyone be willing to let me read their personal statement? I'm from the UK and just feel totally out of my depth. Mine is more of a creative essay and I'm just concerned that's not what they're asking for?
> 
> Good luck to everyone applying and thanks in advance!


Hi Katie. Just messaged you. Personally, I would highly encourage you not to write a brand new pilot in 24 hours. You don't want to submit something that might be mediocre, which could affect your chances of getting in. A 1/2 hour (30-page) pilot is what I submitted.

Btw, I feel free to send me your personal statement.

Good luck : )


----------



## tornjeansandcocaine

katiebonnie said:


> Hi everyone! I'm sadly part of the last-minute crew and will no doubt be submitting a few hours before the deadline, honestly I hate myself.
> 
> I was wondering how strict the guidelines on number of pages are? I was told in the info session I could submit two episodes (pilot and episode 2) from a TV show I wrote but when I emailed just to double check, she said:
> 'This is acceptable and it's up to you, but doing so isn't necessarily an advantage and to be evaluated evenly with other portfolios, you may want to stick with one or two original pilots per the instructions.'
> 
> So...to me that implies I should not do that haha! I'm left with either writing a brand new pilot in 24 hours or only submitting 30 pages. Does anyone have any advice or thoughts on this?
> 
> Also, would anyone be willing to let me read their personal statement? I'm from the UK and just feel totally out of my depth. Mine is more of a creative essay and I'm just concerned that's not what they're asking for?
> 
> Good luck to everyone applying and thanks in advance!


The website does say that they want one or two pilots up to 60 pages. What I took from that is two 30 page pilots if it’s a half an hour show, or a single pilot if it’s an hour long episode. It just has to be up to 60 pages and not beyond that. Mine’s at 59 right now (it was 69 earlier) but I’ll submit it once I go through it again. Writing a brand new one might be a daunting task, and I personally wouldn’t do that, but it’s totally up to you.


----------



## Abbey Normal

tornjeansandcocaine said:


> The website does say that they want one or two pilots up to 60 pages. What I took from that is two 30 page pilots if it’s a half an hour show, or a single pilot if it’s an hour long episode. It just has to be up to 60 pages and not beyond that. Mine’s at 59 right now (it was 69 earlier) but I’ll submit it once I go through it again. Writing a brand new one might be a daunting task, and I personally wouldn’t do that, but it’s totally up to you.


Ohhhh...I might need to contact NYU since I submitted my app already and only included an original 1/2 hour (30 page) script. I have a second sample, but must've misread the instructions. Damn it! Actually, I'll shoot them an email right now.


----------



## tornjeansandcocaine

Abbey Normal said:


> Ohhhh...I might need to contact NYU since I submitted my app already and only included an original 1/2 hour (30 page) script. I have a second sample, but must've misread the instructions. Damn it! Actually, I'll shoot them an email right now.


What is the email for queries? I think it’s alright even if it’s one 30 page pilot. Two pilots are optional. It’s more about the quality, I suppose, rather than the number of pages. But do ask them this!


----------



## Abbey Normal

Here's the email according to the NYU portal. I'll provide an update once I hear back from them.

Attn: Tisch Graduate Admissions
tisch.gradadmissions@nyu.edu


----------



## katiebonnie

Abbey Normal said:


> Here's the email according to the NYU portal. I'll provide an update once I hear back from them.
> 
> Attn: Tisch Graduate Admissions
> tisch.gradadmissions@nyu.edu


You're all good Abbey! I got this email from them this afternoon  

'Hi Katie,

Yes, one 30-minute pilot is absolutely fine, and you can submit the professional portfolio as well.

Let me know if you have any other questions!'

Thanks guys!


----------



## tornjeansandcocaine

katiebonnie said:


> You're all good Abbey! I got this email from them this afternoon
> 
> 'Hi Katie,
> 
> Yes, one 30-minute pilot is absolutely fine, and you can submit the professional portfolio as well.
> 
> Let me know if you have any other questions!'
> 
> Thanks guys!


What’s the professional portfolio?


----------



## katiebonnie

tornjeansandcocaine said:


> What’s the professional portfolio?


So I asked if I could submit an additional portfolio in my resume section as my resume just lists my employment but not the individual creative projects I've been involved in if that makes sense? So like the Creative Portfolio List for USC. Apparently you can haha!


----------



## arigold8

Please let me know what they say! I already submitted my application with just a 36 page comedy pilot since it’s what I was most proud of.


----------



## katiebonnie

arigold8 said:


> Please let me know what they say! I already submitted my application with just a 36 page comedy pilot since it’s what I was most proud of.


Hi! They said it was fine! Her exact email was:

'Hi Katie,

Yes, one 30-minute pilot is absolutely fine.

Let me know if you have any other questions!'

So no stress!


----------



## Abbey Normal

katiebonnie said:


> You're all good Abbey! I got this email from them this afternoon
> 
> 'Hi Katie,
> 
> Yes, one 30-minute pilot is absolutely fine, and you can submit the professional portfolio as well.
> 
> Let me know if you have any other questions!'
> 
> Thanks guys!


Thanks Katie!!! For a second there I was going to have a panic attack. Good to know. I feel confident about my submission since it's my strongest 30 page sample.

Cheers : )


----------



## acsiv

Does anyone know exactly when on December 1st the applications are due? I assume it's at 11:59 Eastern Time, but I wanted to be sure.


----------



## tornjeansandcocaine

Is it alright to add a few pages of logline and small character briefs before the start of the screenplay? My pilot’s got tons of characters, and even a few non-English words so before the plot starts, I’ve added a paragraph of synopsis and logline, and a few lines of the central and important secondary characters. Also, a glossary of non-English words taking the total length to 65 pages. Though the screenplay is 60 pages.


----------



## Abbey Normal

tornjeansandcocaine said:


> Is it alright to add a few pages of logline and small character briefs before the start of the screenplay? My pilot’s got tons of characters, and even a few non-English words so before the plot starts, I’ve added a paragraph of synopsis and logline, and a few lines of the central and important secondary characters. Also, a glossary of non-English words taking the total length to 65 pages. Though the screenplay is 60 pages.


Would be curious to see what everyone else thinks. Is this the first 60 pages of a feature or pilot? And if it is the first 60 pages, you probably don't need a page for the logline, nor do you need a page for the characters. That might be a bit overwhelming to whoever is reading it. Plus, character bios/character synopsis are more for treatments, and or a bible.

Perhaps if you're submitting a spec script of an existing show, then a logline would be okay.


----------



## tornjeansandcocaine

Abbey Normal said:


> Would be curious to see what everyone else thinks. Is this the first 60 pages of a feature or pilot? And if it is the first 60 pages, you probably don't need a page for the logline, nor do you need a page for the characters. That might be a bit overwhelming to whoever is reading it. Plus, character bios/character synopsis are more for treatments, and or a bible.
> 
> Perhaps if you're submitting a spec script of an existing show, then a logline would be okay.


It’s one whole pilot episode in 60 pages. It’s not a spec of an existing show as that would be against the rules. It has to be an original screenplay.

I only added it because the entire thing is set in a South Asian country with references to ancient epics and local culture and politics. Assuming not everyone’s familiar with it, I decided to have it in there for simplification purposes. Not sure if it was the right thing to do.


----------



## Chris W

FYI re NYU:



carilys said:


> Just got this email from them that says they're extending the deadline to tomorrow noon EST!
> 
> "*As a result, we will be extending the deadline for all programs that had a December 1st deadline, including Film and Television, until tomorrow, December 2nd at noon (EST). "*


----------



## jean3

equus_auctor said:


> USC, AFI, Brown, Columbia, UCSD, Carnegie Mellon, Northwestern, Iowa and University of New Mexico.
> 
> I've got my hands full!
> 
> How about you?


Nice! Mine is: USC, Brown, Northwestern, Catholic University of America, Hunter, SCAD! Good luck! Hope you get your dream school.


----------



## caffeinatedplaywright

Hello all! I know apps are in but I still wanted to log on and say hello. 

I'm also very curious. For those who submitted a play, how many pages was it? Thanks so much! I hope everyone can relax and enjoy the holidays now that apps are in.


----------



## jean3

caffeinatedplaywright said:


> Hello all! I know apps are in but I still wanted to log on and say hello.
> 
> I'm also very curious. For those who submitted a play, how many pages was it? Thanks so much! I hope everyone can relax and enjoy the holidays now that apps are in.


My play is 93 pages!


----------



## equus_auctor

caffeinatedplaywright said:


> Hello all! I know apps are in but I still wanted to log on and say hello.
> 
> I'm also very curious. For those who submitted a play, how many pages was it? Thanks so much! I hope everyone can relax and enjoy the holidays now that apps are in.


Mine is 92!


----------



## tornjeansandcocaine

Has anyone else written to them with a query but haven’t heard back? I wrote to them on the 30th last month, but no reply yet.


----------



## Abbey Normal

tornjeansandcocaine said:


> Has anyone else written to them with a query but haven’t heard back? I wrote to them on the 30th last month, but no reply yet.


I reached out to the Grad Admissions via email about the writing sample, but someone on this thread already answered it. I'm going to assume they're swamped with emails. You can try to call them. I know when I called the number listed on NYU's site, both the Program Admin and Admin Aide got back to me right away.


----------



## jordanaparis

Hey guys! Just wanted to say hi and see if anyone knew the next steps in the timeline for admissions? Is it still interviews first week of March/decision by the end of March?


----------



## tornjeansandcocaine

jordanaparis said:


> Hey guys! Just wanted to say hi and see if anyone knew the next steps in the timeline for admissions? Is it still interviews first week of March/decision by the end of March?


According to someone I know who got accepted last year and is at Tisch right now, emails will start coming in by the last week of March/first week of April.


----------



## Chris W

jordanaparis said:


> Hey guys! Just wanted to say hi and see if anyone knew the next steps in the timeline for admissions? Is it still interviews first week of March/decision by the end of March?


This article has the earliest dates listed from our application database:














 Film School MFA Acceptance Rates, Minimum GPAs, Decision Dates, and more... (2020 stats)


					People often ask "What is the minimum GPA for USC film school?" Or "What is the acceptance rate of NYU film school?"

The problem is that Film Schools are often very tight lipped and secret about their acceptance rates and the minimum GPAs that they accept. However thanks to the over 3,200...
				


Chris W
Dec 15, 2018
Comments: 26
Category: Applying to Film School






Currently for NYU it is:

NYU - Graduate Film

*FilmSchool.org NYU Acceptance Rate:* 19% (43 out of 222 applications)
*Lowest Reported Minimum GPA: *3.2
*Earliest Interview Notification Date: *February 8
*Earliest Interview Date: *February 22
*Earliest Decision Date: *February 24
NYU - Dramatic Writing

*FilmSchool.org NYU Acceptance Rate:* 35% (29 out of 82 applications)
*Lowest Reported Minimum GPA: *3.1
*Earliest Interview Notification Date: *February 22
*Earliest Interview Date: *February 23
*Earliest Decision Date: *March 4
NYU - Producing Program (Dual MBA/MFA)

*FilmSchool.org NYU Acceptance Rate:* 33% (5 out of 15 applications)
*Lowest Reported Minimum GPA: *3.7
*Earliest Interview Notification Date: *January 30
*Earliest Interview Date: *February 17
*Earliest Decision Date: *March 18


----------



## its_me_mari

Hey guys,
Hope everyone is having a good and safe end of the year!!
And also Merry Christmas to you all 🎄 

I'm a bit confused about the financial aid form that is optional. As an international student, this is very confusing to me hahahahha
The first thing they ask is for me to check one of the options:

"Which of the following funding sources do you plan to use to pay for graduate school?
NYU / NYU Langone Tuition Remission
Employer Contribution
Outside (Non-NYU) Scholarship(s)/Fellowships
Government Grants
Other Funding Source(s) Not Listed Above"

Is the first option the one I should check if I want to receive financial aid/scholarship from NYU itself, right?

Thank you and also if I can't reply before December 31th, have an amazing New Year as well! 😄


----------



## katiebonnie

marianass45 said:


> Hey guys,
> Hope everyone is having a good and safe end of the year!!
> And also Merry Christmas to you all 🎄
> 
> I'm a bit confused about the financial aid form that is optional. As an international student, this is very confusing to me hahahahha
> The first thing they ask is for me to check one of the options:
> 
> "Which of the following funding sources do you plan to use to pay for graduate school?
> NYU / NYU Langone Tuition Remission
> Employer Contribution
> Outside (Non-NYU) Scholarship(s)/Fellowships
> Government Grants
> Other Funding Source(s) Not Listed Above"
> 
> Is the first option the one I should check if I want to receive financial aid/scholarship from NYU itself, right?
> 
> Thank you and also if I can't reply before December 31th, have an amazing New Year as well! 😄


Hey! Happy New Year! ✨

I'm sure you've probably done it by now but I've just filled mine in (I'm an international student too) and I put Outside (Non-NYU) Scholarship/Fellowship and Other Funding Sources. I can't attend without a scholarship but am going to see if I could also get a bank loan because my government has no funding options (UK). 

From what I understand, we are automatically considered for an NYU scholarship if we said we wanted to apply for it in the application? I think tuition remission is for people who are employed full-time by NYU, I didn't know what it was either so I googled it haha! https://www.nyu.edu/faculty/benefits/full-time/faqs/tuition-remission-new-employee-faqs.html

Hope that helps!


----------



## its_me_mari

katiebonnie said:


> Hey! Happy New Year! ✨
> 
> I'm sure you've probably done it by now but I've just filled mine in (I'm an international student too) and I put Outside (Non-NYU) Scholarship/Fellowship and Other Funding Sources. I can't attend without a scholarship but am going to see if I could also get a bank loan because my government has no funding options (UK).
> 
> From what I understand, we are automatically considered for an NYU scholarship if we said we wanted to apply for it in the application? I think tuition remission is for people who are employed full-time by NYU, I didn't know what it was either so I googled it haha! https://www.nyu.edu/faculty/benefits/full-time/faqs/tuition-remission-new-employee-faqs.html
> 
> Hope that helps!


Happy New Year!! ✨
Thanks for your help!!

I had google it before as well and I saw it was for NYU employees. But since they used a "/" on the option, I thought that they meant that the option was about NYU fund and/or NYU Tuition Remission ("NYU / NYU Langone Tuition Remission").

I haven't finished the documents yet, because I'm still not sure about what to actually check. I'll probably buy some skype credits to call them this week! hahahahha I'll let you know as well!! I also need a scholarship since the currency in Brazil is very devalued compared to the US Dolar.

Hope it works for us!! 😄


----------



## katiebonnie

marianass45 said:


> Happy New Year!! ✨
> Thanks for your help!!
> 
> I had google it before as well and I saw it was for NYU employees. But since they used a "/" on the option, I thought that they meant that the option was about NYU fund and/or NYU Tuition Remission ("NYU / NYU Langone Tuition Remission").
> 
> I haven't finished the documents yet, because I'm still not sure about what to actually check. I'll probably buy some skype credits to call them this week! hahahahha I'll let you know as well!! I also need a scholarship since the currency in Brazil is very devalued compared to the US Dolar.
> 
> Hope it works for us!! 😄


Oooh good point... If you could let me know what they say that would be great - I'll update the form haha!


----------



## quarantini33

Has anyone heard back yet? Any interviews set?


----------



## Chris W

quarantini33 said:


> Has anyone heard back yet? Any interviews set?


Nice user name.  I've seen some good ones this application season.


----------



## arigold8

quarantini33 said:


> Has anyone heard back yet? Any interviews set?


Nothing yet 😬😬


----------



## katiebonnie

quarantini33 said:


> Has anyone heard back yet? Any interviews set?


Judging from previous years, I think they usually send out the interview requests the last week of February? So guessing we’ve got a couple weeks to go 😬


----------



## arigold8

Over halfway through February, we're getting closer!!


----------



## its_me_mari

arigold8 said:


> Over halfway through February, we're getting closer!!


Finally! Hahahahaha
The waiting is making me crazy


----------



## arigold8

Hi everyone! I think judging by past years, today could be the first day people start to hear about interviews? How's everyone doing?


----------



## tornjeansandcocaine

arigold8 said:


> Hi everyone! I think judging by past years, today could be the first day people start to hear about interviews? How's everyone doing?


Nothing yet. Nerve-racking.


----------



## Abbey Normal

Today's mood:


----------



## caffeinatedplaywright

I'm cautiously optimistic that we'll start hearing about interviews soon! Although with the chaos of this year I've decided not to panic until I've got a rejection letter. Everyone holding up ok?


----------



## Cliff Booth

Hey all, I applied last year too (waitlisted) and received an email from one of the professors on March 2nd to interview. It was basically a quick "Hey, can I call you tonight and is this your number?" email that honestly almost went to my spam. So be on the lookout for something like that and good luck!


----------



## caffeinatedplaywright

Cliff Booth said:


> Hey all, I applied last year too (waitlisted) and received an email from one of the professors on March 2nd to interview. It was basically a quick "Hey, can I call you tonight and is this your number?" email that honestly almost went to my spam. So be on the lookout for something like that and good luck!


Oh, wow! Good to know- thank you. I will be watching my email like a hawk.


----------



## Galadriel

Just received an interview request via email! Keep an eye out!


----------



## arigold8

Galadriel said:


> Just received an interview request via email! Keep an eye out!


And so it begins!!


----------



## s94

Hey guys! I also got an interview request today. They usually come over a period of literal weeks, so more are coming.


----------



## Chris W




----------



## hanjam27

I've been lurking this thread up until now. I'm panicking


----------



## tornjeansandcocaine

Same. And now the interview emails are going out and there’s nothing in my inbox yet. The panic is real.


----------



## Chris W

It's not over until it's over. And not even then. There's always next year.

Add your Applications to our database when you can.






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## autumn

hanjam27 said:


> I've been lurking this thread up until now. I'm panicking


Me too! We're in this together everyone. I feel pretty okay knowing that the way NYU does it means that us not hearing yet doesn't really mean anything. Still would have been nice to see an interview request in my email though


----------



## tornjeansandcocaine

autumn said:


> Me too! We're in this together everyone. I feel pretty okay knowing that the way NYU does it means that us not hearing yet doesn't really mean anything. Still would have been nice to see an interview request in my email though


I’m sure many more on this thread will be getting those emails soon.


----------



## autumn

Got my interview request this morning! Sending very very positive energy to everyone today!


----------



## Chris W

tornjeansandcocaine said:


> I’m sure many more on this thread will be getting those emails soon.


If you haven't already.... (But I'm assuming some of you already have) .... Check out the notification dates of previous NYU applications in our database and read through old NYU Application year threads. Those might help you.

You could even respond and reach out to some of the people in them.


----------



## Chris W

autumn said:


> Got my interview request this morning! Sending very very positive energy to everyone today!


Woohoo! Congrats. Be sure to update your application in the database with the notification date and interview date when you can.

Good luck!


----------



## BananaFishman

Hi! I’ve been lurking around the last few days. Just got my interview request! Fingers crossed for everyone...


----------



## Chris W

BananaFishman said:


> Hi! I’ve been lurking around the last few days. Just got my interview request! Fingers crossed for everyone...


Congrats welcome and good luck!


----------



## BananaFishman

Chris W said:


> Congrats welcome and good luck!


Thank you so much!


----------



## euskera

Been lurking as well (submitted as a playwright) and just got a request. Good luck to everyone waiting! Sending good vibes.


----------



## wuzpoppin

just got my request as well! good luck to everyone! i really didn’t think they’d reach out to me at all


----------



## arigold8

Good luck to everyone!! I'm still frantically refreshing my email and praying, but it's nice to see so many people on here getting requests


----------



## its_me_mari

Congratulations and good luck to everyone!! 😄



arigold8 said:


> Good luck to everyone!! I'm still frantically refreshing my email and praying, but it's nice to see so many people on here getting requests


Same here!!


----------



## MilesofTrials

Ditto to everything above - congrats to those with interviews and good luck to all of us still waiting to hear back!


----------



## katiebonnie

Congratulations everyone! For those who've been offered interviews, I'm curious to know what you submitted? (pilot/feature/play)



> arigold8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone!! I'm still frantically refreshing my email and praying, but it's nice to see so many people on here getting requests
Click to expand...

me too  🙃 not a fan of the waiting haha.


----------



## BananaFishman

katiebonnie said:


> Congratulations everyone! For those who've been offered interviews, I'm curious to know what you submitted? (pilot/feature/play)
> 
> 
> me too  🙃 not a fan of the waiting haha.


I submitted a feature!


----------



## caffeinatedplaywright

katiebonnie said:


> Congratulations everyone! For those who've been offered interviews, I'm curious to know what you submitted? (pilot/feature/play)
> 
> 
> me too  🙃 not a fan of the waiting haha.


I just got an interview request today! I submitted a play script.


----------



## autumn

katiebonnie said:


> Congratulations everyone! For those who've been offered interviews, I'm curious to know what you submitted? (pilot/feature/play)


I submitted a pilot


----------



## wuzpoppin

katiebonnie said:


> Congratulations everyone! For those who've been offered interviews, I'm curious to know what you submitted? (pilot/feature/play)
> 
> 
> me too  🙃 not a fan of the waiting haha.


i submitted an animated comedy pilot!


----------



## Galadriel

katiebonnie said:


> Congratulations everyone! For those who've been offered interviews, I'm curious to know what you submitted? (pilot/feature/play)
> 
> 
> me too  🙃 not a fan of the waiting haha.


I submitted a play!


----------



## tornjeansandcocaine

Is there any difference between the timelines of when an international applicant is notified about the interview as compared to a domestic applicant? Nothing yet; freaking out.


----------



## katiebonnie

tornjeansandcocaine said:


> Is there any difference between the timelines of when an international applicant is notified about the interview as compared to a domestic applicant? Nothing yet; freaking out.


Don't freak out! Remember that (even though it's upsetting) not getting an interview or an offer doesn't mean that you're not a good writer. I've not heard yet (I'm international) and I'm disappointed too but trying not to let it get to me haha. I think last year the interviews went out over a week? So don't lose hope yet!


----------



## tornjeansandcocaine

katiebonnie said:


> Don't freak out! Remember that (even though it's upsetting) not getting an interview or an offer doesn't mean that you're not a good writer. I've not heard yet (I'm international) and I'm disappointed too but trying not to let it get to me haha. I think last year the interviews went out over a week? So don't lose hope yet!


Based on my deductions from this thread, those who have reported receiving an interview request are domestic applicants so, maybe, they get to the international applicants later? Really hoping to get that notification soon!


----------



## katiebonnie

tornjeansandcocaine said:


> Based on my deductions from this thread, those who have reported receiving an interview request are domestic applicants so, maybe, they get to the international applicants later? Really hoping to get that notification soon!


Oh really? I hope so too! I would love to interview for nyu so just keeping my fingers (very tightly) crossed at this point.


----------



## arigold8

katiebonnie said:


> Don't freak out! Remember that (even though it's upsetting) not getting an interview or an offer doesn't mean that you're not a good writer. I've not heard yet (I'm international) and I'm disappointed too but trying not to let it get to me haha. I think last year the interviews went out over a week? So don't lose hope yet!


A very comforting message to read right now! It’s so hard not to feel like it’s really personal as we obsessively check our emails, but there could be so many factors involved if we don’t get interviews. It’s not over yet, though! Still hopeful for us!


----------



## Abbey Normal

Just thought I'd share a little motivational quote for my fellow Tisch applicants waiting for an interview. I feel ya. 😒


----------



## hanjam27

I'm pretty new here, obviously, but should we assume the worst if we haven't gotten an interview request yet? Or will NYU be sending out requests for a while longer?


----------



## autumn

hanjam27 said:


> I'm pretty new here, obviously, but should we assume the worst if we haven't gotten an interview request yet? Or will NYU be sending out requests for a while longer?


i have no idea, but my interview was yesterday and he said they are doing interviews until the 4th i think? so there is probably a chance until then, but after that probably not


----------



## Abbey Normal

hanjam27 said:


> I'm pretty new here, obviously, but should we assume the worst if we haven't gotten an interview request yet? Or will NYU be sending out requests for a while longer?


According to last year, interviews were sent out the last week of February through the following Monday, March 2nd. Perhaps Monday, March 1st is the cutoff for this year? I really do hope they continue to roll out interview notifications. But we also have to consider folks that deferred for 2021. Damn the students who deferred lol. Jk 👿.

Other than that, I'm rooting for the folks that already received interviews. Hope you guys crush it!!!


----------



## Jscarff

autumn said:


> i have no idea, but my interview was yesterday and he said they are doing interviews until the 4th i think? so there is probably a chance until then, but after that probably not


But is it also safe to assume they’ve already contacted everyone in line and selected to be interviewed tho. For NYU film, the interviews went out in a series of three days instead of a week. 2/6, 2/8-2/9. Not to the pessimist


----------



## s94

Jscarff said:


> But is it also safe to assume they’ve already contacted everyone in line and selected to be interviewed tho. For NYU film, the interviews went out in a series of three days instead of a week. 2/6, 2/8-2/9. Not to the pessimist


With NYU, there's no such thing as a safe assumption. I remember last year someone got an interview request as late as two Saturdays after interviews started rolling out. I'd say give it through the end of next week.


----------



## Abbey Normal

Today's mood:


----------



## wuzpoppin

hey all, just had my interview! i think it went well enough. it went for about 40 mins, but the email i got said it would only be 15-20 mins.

he didn’t mention anything specific about my writing samples, but he did ask me about stuff from my resume.

he also mentioned he has 6 applications to look through. they only take 24 students and they try to vary the kinds of writers they take in terms of genre and specialty (tv, screen, or plays).

also that we should hear back around mid to late-march.

questions i can remember while they’re fresh:

- do you have experience writing screenplays or stage plays? (i applied as a tv writer)
- have you read any plays on your own?
- if you got accepted, how would you manage the finances of tuition and moving?
- do you have experience in a writers’ room environment?

good luck to everyone!!


----------



## its_me_mari

wuzpoppin said:


> he also mentioned he has 6 applications to look through.


That kinda gave me hope to still get an interview request hahahahahaha

And thank you so much for sharing how your interview was!
I'm sure you did great! Good luck and let's hope for great results for us all!


----------



## Chris W

wuzpoppin said:


> they only take 24 students


Thanks for that! I updated the schools entry on the site. 














 NYU - Tisch Goldberg Department of Dramatic Writing


	 					The Goldberg Department of Dramatic Writing trains students in the three mediums of dramatic writing: theater, film and television.
					


FilmSchool.org
Jun 12, 2016
Questions: 1
Category: New York


----------



## Abbey Normal

wuzpoppin said:


> he also mentioned he has 6 applications to look through. they only take 24 students and they try to vary the kinds of writers they take in terms of genre and specialty (tv, screen, or plays).


Congrats again on the interview!!! I wonder if those 6 are all from this thread. Maybe? I do like the odds haha. So that means 18 more spots.


marianass45 said:


> That kinda gave me hope to still get an interview request hahahahahaha
> 
> And thank you so much for sharing how your interview was!
> I'm sure you did great! Good luck and let's hope for great results for us all!


Yeah, this gives me hope, too!!! Come on Tisch! Send out more interview notifications.


----------



## arigold8

Abbey Normal said:


> Congrats again on the interview!!! I wonder if those 6 are all from this thread. Maybe? I do like the odds haha. So that means 18 more spots.
> 
> Yeah, this gives me hope, too!!! Come on Tisch! Send out more interview notifications.


Yes, same!! This gives me something to believe in that there is still a chance for an interview request. 

Congrats and best of luck to everyone interviewing so far!!


----------



## Camerolshe

Congrats to everyone who has heard so far! And may God have mercy on the rest of us.


----------



## meep

i think i just got a request guys! from charlie rubin, it’s not over!


----------



## aaaaa

abo said:


> i think i just got a request guys! from charlie rubin, it’s not over!


same here. But it's an AOL account. Not an NYU account.


----------



## hanjam27

i'm still holding out hope, but haven't heard anything yet! i just got accepted to USC, so i'm less panicked about NYU... although i would still really love an interview. congrats to everyone who's gotten one so far!


----------



## Nathalie Granger

abo said:


> i think i just got a request guys! from charlie rubin, it’s not over!


Congratulations, guys! Please, could you tell us which kind of material did you submit? Was it a pilot, feature or a play? I am holding on hope here and would like to think they are schedueling interviews by writers profile. But it is just a guess.

AND: did any international here get an interview yet?


----------



## tornjeansandcocaine

Nathalie Granger said:


> Congratulations, guys! Please, could you tell us what kind of material did you submit? Was it a pilot, feature or a play? I am holding on hope here and would like to think they are schedueling interviews by writers profile. But it is just a guess.
> 
> AND: did any international here got an interview yet?


I’ve been wondering about the international thing too. Did anyone not from the US get an interview request yet? God, the agony!


----------



## Chris W

hanjam27 said:


> i'm still holding out hope, but haven't heard anything yet! i just got accepted to USC, so i'm less panicked about NYU... although i would still really love an interview. congrats to everyone who's gotten one so far!


Congratulations! Be sure to add your Applications to our database so our notification date data, acceptance rates, etc gets more accurate. 






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## meep

abo said:


> i think i just got a request guys! from charlie rubin, it’s not





Nathalie Granger said:


> Congratulations, guys! Please, could you tell us which kind of material did you submit? Was it a pilot, feature or a play? I am holding on hope here and would like to think they are schedueling interviews by writers profile. But it is just a guess.
> 
> AND: did any international here get an interview yet?


i submitted a pilot and im domestic


----------



## Azimecha

Hey! International here from Singapore, still waiting on an interview as well. Fingers crossed, hopefully we receive news about interview requests for international students before too long.


----------



## Camerolshe

I emailed a department administrator to see if all of the interview requests had gone out yet and she said no. She also said the timeline was a bit different this year because of COVID. Don't mean to give false hope, but it ain't over til it's over


----------



## Azimecha

Camerolshe said:


> I emailed a department administrator to see if all of the interview requests had gone out yet and she said no. She also said the timeline was a bit different this year because of COVID. Don't mean to give false hope, but it ain't over til it's over


Bless you for asking!

False or not, it's definitely nice to have _some_ hope -- all the best for everyone else waiting!


----------



## aaaaa

Nathalie Granger said:


> Congratulations, guys! Please, could you tell us which kind of material did you submit? Was it a pilot, feature or a play? I am holding on hope here and would like to think they are schedueling interviews by writers profile. But it is just a guess.
> 
> AND: did any international here get an interview yet?


I submitted 2 comedic pilots. Neither was very good (I submitted 1 to the blacklist and it rated 5 and 6. I imagine the other would rate the same). So...I'm assuming I got an interview off my personal statement. The person interviewing us is a television writing professor. So, I think it might be just television people in this small interview pool.


----------



## Nathalie Granger

aaaaa said:


> I submitted 2 comedic pilots. Neither was very good (I submitted 1 to the blacklist and it rated 5 and 6. I imagine the other would rate the same). So...I'm assuming I got an interview off my personal statement. The person interviewing us is a television writing professor. So, I think it might be just television people in this small interview pool.


Thanks so much for answering. I submitted a feature film. As I didn't see anyone who was interviewed submitting feature screenplays, I will still hold on hope. Let's see.


----------



## runningupthathill

Camerolshe said:


> I emailed a department administrator to see if all of the interview requests had gone out yet and she said no. She also said the timeline was a bit different this year because of COVID. Don't mean to give false hope, but it ain't over til it's over


Was this just for dramatic writing? Did you email Natalie LeBrecht?


----------



## Abbey Normal

Anyone want to take one for the team and email admissions to confirm whether or not interview requests are still going out? I'm still feeling a bit optimistic haha.


----------



## svgis

Nathalie Granger said:


> Thanks so much for answering. I submitted a feature film. As I didn't see anyone who was interviewed submitting feature screenplays, I will still hold on hope. Let's see.


I submitted a feature, and had my interview with the head of the screenwriting department last Friday — but I’m also domestic, so definitely don’t lose hope!


----------



## Nathalie Granger

svgis said:


> I submitted a feature, and had my interview with the head of the screenwriting department last Friday — but I’m also domestic, so definitely don’t lose hope!


good to know! thank you!


----------



## Chris W

Abbey Normal said:


> Anyone want to take one for the team and email admissions to confirm whether or not interview requests are still going out? I'm still feeling a bit optimistic haha.


----------



## BananaFishman

svgis said:


> I submitted a feature, and had my interview with the head of the screenwriting department last Friday — but I’m also domestic, so definitely don’t lose hope!


Hi! Congrats! What kind of questions did they ask? My interview is tomorrow and I feel so unprepared/nervous. (Who did you interview with?) thank you!!


----------



## svgis

BananaFishman said:


> Hi! Congrats! What kind of questions did they ask? My interview is tomorrow and I feel so unprepared/nervous. (Who did you interview with?) thank you!!


Hi, thank you -- I interviewed with Sabrina Dhawan. Most of her questions revolved around my background and how that influences the themes and characters that I like to work with. We didn't talk much about my writing sample other than her saying that she liked it although it was structurally a tad wonky (true lol). Her biggest question was why I want to go to grad-school, and how I believed more schooling would help my career. I'd certainly have an answer for that. The interview was supposed to be 20 minutes but prepare for it to be longer -- I don't know if the person interviewing after me canceled or something but we talked for over 30 minutes. Overall, Sabrina was very nice and I enjoyed talking with her. 

Don't be nervous! I've been incredibly fortunate to get interview requests for the schools I've applied to, and every single interview was wildly different -- I'm not sure how much someone coming across as prepared impacts their decisions. It seems like they just want to get a feel for your personality and each school/interviewer has a unique approach to sussing you out. I'm sure you'll do great! Good luck!


----------



## BananaFishman

svgis said:


> Hi, thank you -- I interviewed with Sabrina Dhawan. Most of her questions revolved around my background and how that influences the themes and characters that I like to work with. We didn't talk much about my writing sample other than her saying that she liked it although it was structurally a tad wonky (true lol). Her biggest question was why I want to go to grad-school, and how I believed more schooling would help my career. I'd certainly have an answer for that. The interview was supposed to be 20 minutes but prepare for it to be longer -- I don't know if the person interviewing after me canceled or something but we talked for over 30 minutes. Overall, Sabrina was very nice and I enjoyed talking with her.
> 
> Don't be nervous! I've been incredibly fortunate to get interview requests for the schools I've applied to, and every single interview was wildly different -- I'm not sure how much someone coming across as prepared impacts their decisions. It seems like they just want to get a feel for your personality and each school/interviewer has a unique approach to sussing you out. I'm sure you'll do great! Good luck!


This is super helpful, thank you so much! Best of luck to you


----------



## Abbey Normal

BananaFishman said:


> Hi! Congrats! What kind of questions did they ask? My interview is tomorrow and I feel so unprepared/nervous. (Who did you interview with?) thank you!!


Good luck with your interview tomorrow!!! If possible, can you maybe ask if they're still sending out interviews? It's a big ask, but this will certainly set my mind at ease to know that they've stopped sending out interviews. 

Cheers!!! 



Chris W said:


>


I took one for the team and emailed the grad admissions for an update haha. Let's see if they respond back.


----------



## ezli

I just got an interview request this morning, so they were still sending them out as of today.


----------



## aaaaa

Abbey Normal said:


> Good luck with your interview tomorrow!!! If possible, can you maybe ask if they're still sending out interviews? It's a big ask, but this will certainly set my mind at ease to know that they've stopped sending out interviews.
> 
> Cheers!!!
> 
> 
> I took one for the team and emailed the grad admissions for an update haha. Let's see if they respond back.


I was going to ask this, but my interviewer wasn't the one who even reads the applications and decides who gets the interviews. He said he knows very little about the overall admissions process- not even dates of when they are making their decisions.


----------



## fehab77

Hey guys - congrats to those who have gotten interview requests over the past couple of days. Have any international students received interview requests? I'm wondering if it's only been domestic as of now.


----------



## Nathalie Granger

fehab77 said:


> Hey guys - congrats to those who have gotten interview requests over the past couple of days. Have any international students received interview requests? I'm wondering if it's only been domestic as of now.


International here. No interview request yet.


----------



## tornjeansandcocaine

fehab77 said:


> Hey guys - congrats to those who have gotten interview requests over the past couple of days. Have any international students received interview requests? I'm wondering if it's only been domestic as of now.


Haven’t yet.


----------



## Azimecha

International, nothing yet either.


----------



## its_me_mari

International here too and nothing on my end.


----------



## Abbey Normal

Domestic. And nothing on my end. I think I already know my fate. Thanks, NYU!


----------



## its_me_mari

Abbey Normal said:


> Domestic. And nothing on my end. I think I already know my fate. Thanks, NYU!
> 
> View attachment 2147


OMG that photo made me laugh really hard!!! hahahahahahahahaha
It's exactly what I'm feeling!

I'm still a little hopeful about NYU. But I do feel like I made an offer that they refuse


----------



## Galadriel

Someone on another site just got an interview request this morning, so apparently they are still going out, for those who are still waiting to hear! Don't lose hope yet


----------



## quarantini33

Hi all! I just realized my statement of purpose and creative materials are not in my application proof (despite being marked as received) and I'm freaking out. Can someone take a look and see if this is also the case for you?!!


----------



## tornjeansandcocaine

quarantini33 said:


> Hi all! I just realized my statement of purpose and creative materials are not in my application proof (despite being marked as received) and I'm freaking out. Can someone take a look and see if this is also the case for you?!!


How did you Coke to this realization?


----------



## runningupthathill

quarantini33 said:


> Hi all! I just realized my statement of purpose and creative materials are not in my application proof (despite being marked as received) and I'm freaking out. Can someone take a look and see if this is also the case for you?!!


Mine says that my statement of purpose has been received and I submitted my materials for the film grad program through Slideroom. See attached for my application proof


----------



## caffeinatedplaywright

quarantini33 said:


> Hi all! I just realized my statement of purpose and creative materials are not in my application proof (despite being marked as received) and I'm freaking out. Can someone take a look and see if this is also the case for you?!!


My statement/ portfolio aren't in my application proof either but my script was mentioned in my interview so I wouldn't worry! I think the application proof is just the paperwork stuff.


----------



## quarantini33

caffeinatedplaywright said:


> My statement/ portfolio aren't in my application proof either but my script was mentioned in my interview so I wouldn't worry! I think the application proof is just the paperwork stuff.


Ok thank you so much!!


----------



## quarantini33

runningupthathill said:


> Mine says that my statement of purpose has been received and I submitted my materials for the film grad program through Slideroom so that wouldn't be reflected in NYU's actual portal. See attached for my application proof


Thank you!!


tornjeansandcocaine said:


> How did you Coke to this realization?


I checked my application proof and realized it only contained my recommendation letters and transcripts and I was like ?!? but have just been reminded we sent our creative materials in via SlideRoom. So false alarm


----------



## runningupthathill

quarantini33 said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> I checked my application proof and realized it only contained my recommendation letters and transcripts and I was like ?!? but have just been reminded we sent our creative materials in via SlideRoom. So false alarm


Lol I know the panic. I emailed multiple people in admissions just to make sure everything was received and they were alarmingly nonchalant about it.


----------



## quarantini33

runningupthathill said:


> Lol I know the panic. I emailed multiple people in admissions just to make sure everything was received.


I was momentarily devastated lol


----------



## imenergetic

I got an interview request this morning, about 10:00 AM EST. Unfortunately, I don't have access to that email while I'm at work, so I hope my late reply doesn't look bad.


----------



## autumn

imenergetic said:


> I got an interview request this morning, about 10:00 AM EST. Unfortunately, I don't have access to that email while I'm at work, so I hope my late reply doesn't look bad.


Congrats! 

Did they give you a time frame about when the last day is you could schedule it? I'm wondering when interviews will wrap up and deliberations between them will begin haha


----------



## Abbey Normal

imenergetic said:


> I got an interview request this morning, about 10:00 AM EST. Unfortunately, I don't have access to that email while I'm at work, so I hope my late reply doesn't look bad.


CONGRATS!!! Good luck! 


autumn said:


> Did they give you a time frame about when the last day is you could schedule it? I'm wondering when interviews will wrap up and deliberations between them will begin haha


Yes to the above! Would love to know if they're still sending out interview notifications. My optimism is running on low haha.


----------



## imenergetic

autumn said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Did they give you a time frame about when the last day is you could schedule it? I'm wondering when interviews will wrap up and deliberations between them will begin haha



No. They just said they wanted to schedule it. They didn't really ask when I was available, I just kind of sent that without asking. I'm sorry. :/


----------



## autumn

imenergetic said:


> No. They just said they wanted to schedule it. They didn't really ask when I was available, I just kind of sent that without asking. I'm sorry. :/


Looking at other NYU threads on this website, some people have suggested it might be sort of rolling, so they might add and subtract people as they are interviewed, so there might not be an end to the interviews until all 24 spots have been filled.


----------



## imenergetic

autumn said:


> Looking at other NYU threads on this website, some people have suggested it might be sort of rolling, so they might add and subtract people as they are interviewed, so there might not be an end to the interviews until all 24 spots have been filled.



Well, I'm terrible at interviews, so perhaps another spot will open up after mine.


----------



## autumn

imenergetic said:


> Well, I'm terrible at interviews, so perhaps another spot will open up after mine.


Well I think I went first, so I was kind of hoping they would interview me and be done!


----------



## Abbey Normal

imenergetic said:


> Well, I'm terrible at interviews, so perhaps another spot will open up after mine.


Well...in that case please show up late to your interview and tell the folks you're interviewing with that Tisch is overrated and that you're better off at USC or wherever. 😎 #FreeSpot

But seriously, good luck and hope you knock it out of the park (go Yankees?).


----------



## imenergetic

autumn said:


> Well I think I went first, so I was kind of hoping they would interview me and be done!



Oh, my bad. The person interviewing me is different from the others mentioned here, so I figured it was just a scheduling thing. 



Abbey Normal said:


> Well...in that case please show up late to your interview and tell the folks you're interviewing with that Tisch is overrated and that you're better off at USC or wherever. 😎 #FreeSpot
> 
> But seriously, good luck and hope you knock it out of the park (go Yankees?).



I might say that if I got into USC, but that page is still blank! Thank you though. This forum and all of y'all are definitely a lifeline.


----------



## katiebonnie

imenergetic said:


> Oh, my bad. The person interviewing me is different from the others mentioned here, so I figured it was just a scheduling thing.
> 
> 
> 
> I might say that if I got into USC, but that page is still blank! Thank you though. This forum and all of y'all are definitely a lifeline.


Congrats for the interview and good luck!

Can I just check (because I've just had a minor heart attack haha) whether we were supposed to upload our documents to slideroom???? Because I just uploaded mine to the NYU application and nowhere did it say anything about slideroom and now I'm having palpitations  🙃  The only application I used slideroom for was usc...


----------



## aaaaa

imenergetic said:


> Well, I'm terrible at interviews, so perhaps another spot will open up after mine.


Is yours a zoom interview? Mine was just a phone call.


----------



## aaaaa

For those of you that have interviewed: Was it a phone call? Or a zoom?

I had to admit, mine was a very bizarre interview. It was just a phone call.


----------



## BananaFishman

aaaaa said:


> For those of you that have interviewed: Was it a phone call? Or a zoom?
> 
> I had to admit, mine was a very bizarre interview. It was just a phone call.


Mine was a zoom interview - had it yesterday.


----------



## Galadriel

Mine was on zoom!


----------



## imenergetic

katiebonnie said:


> Congrats for the interview and good luck!
> 
> Can I just check (because I've just had a minor heart attack haha) whether we were supposed to upload our documents to slideroom???? Because I just uploaded mine to the NYU application and nowhere did it say anything about slideroom and now I'm having palpitations  🙃  The only application I used slideroom for was usc...



I honestly don't remember slideroom for NYU. I thought I uploaded directly to the application as well. My memory is very poor though, cause I honestly can't remember what I sent at all for my documents. Thankfully I labeled my SOPs well. 



aaaaa said:


> Is yours a zoom interview? Mine was just a phone call.


Mine will be a zoom interview. Do you think your phone call felt odd because we've moved to zoom and video calls almost exclusively over the last year?


----------



## aaaaa

imenergetic said:


> Mine will be a zoom interview. Do you think your phone call felt odd because we've moved to zoom and video calls almost exclusively over the last year?


Yes and no. It was odd to have a phone call instead of zoom, but that wasn't the only odd thing. Halfway through he told me he didn't read a single thing in my application- not my resume, or my personal statement, or anything. So, he didn't know anything about me. But the conversation was so random and all over the place leading up to that, it wasn't targeted to get a good sense of who I was. It was mostly him talking about the program for 80% of it.


----------



## imenergetic

aaaaa said:


> Yes and no. It was odd to have a phone call instead of zoom, but that wasn't the only odd thing. Halfway through he told me he didn't read a single thing in my application- not my resume, or my personal statement, or anything. So, he didn't know anything about me. But the conversation was so random and all over the place leading up to that, it wasn't targeted to get a good sense of who I was. It was mostly him talking about the program for 80% of it.



That was kind of how my Chapman interviews were. It felt more like they were trying to convince me to come into their program. I interviewed with their business school for their dual MBA/MFA program, and they mentioned that if I didn't get accepted for the dual program they might offer me a spot in the MBA program so they may very well have been.


----------



## aaaaa

imenergetic said:


> That was kind of how my Chapman interviews were. It felt more like they were trying to convince me to come into their program. I interviewed with their business school for their dual MBA/MFA program, and they mentioned that if I didn't get accepted for the dual program they might offer me a spot in the MBA program so they may very well have been.


I felt the same way with Chapman (I interviewed for their program too- not the MBA dual program, just the writing). But, this wasn't a 'pitch'. This was like....hmm....how to describe it...Rambling! That's the right word for it.



abo said:


> i think i just got a request guys! from charlie rubin, it’s not over!


Hey! What did you think of your interview? Was it normal? Or was it....a little crazy?


----------



## svgis

aaaaa said:


> Yes and no. It was odd to have a phone call instead of zoom, but that wasn't the only odd thing. Halfway through he told me he didn't read a single thing in my application- not my resume, or my personal statement, or anything. So, he didn't know anything about me. But the conversation was so random and all over the place leading up to that, it wasn't targeted to get a good sense of who I was. It was mostly him talking about the program for 80% of it.


That's a little weird that he didn't read any of your materials, but do you think it's a good sign he was talking so much about the program? In some of my interviews that felt like they went well sometimes it seemed like they were hard core pitching the school to me.


----------



## euskera

I'll add I had my zoom interview today and I wasn't asked any questions about my submitted materials/self as a writer. Was mostly a chance for me to ask questions about the program. Unsure what it means as I know other people had interviews where they talked about their work more. But we'll see!


----------



## MilesofTrials

katiebonnie said:


> Congrats for the interview and good luck!
> 
> Can I just check (because I've just had a minor heart attack haha) whether we were supposed to upload our documents to slideroom???? Because I just uploaded mine to the NYU application and nowhere did it say anything about slideroom and now I'm having palpitations  🙃  The only application I used slideroom for was usc...



I do not recall a slideroom upload for NYU, or, at least, I did not upload to any NYU slideroom.


----------



## autumn

MilesofTrials said:


> I do not recall a slideroom upload for NYU, or, at least, I did not upload to any NYU slideroom.


I didn't upload to slideroom either I don't even know what that is and I got an interview so I think you're fine @katiebonnie


----------



## imenergetic

Just finished my interview, and same as others have mentioned it was more an opportunity to ask questions. He did mention that they are about 2 weeks out from having to make any hard decisions, but he is not part of that decision making team. 

I decided to ask questions related to my anxieties. I asked if it was a collaborative culture (versus just having to do projects together) and he said they do try to pick candidates that would foster a collaborative space. 

I asked if the curriculum focused more on theory, execution, or both, and he said there is definitely both but that the main goal is to produce dramatists. So we should be able to jump from playwriting, to screenwriting, to television writing with ease. 

I asked if there was room for sci-fi/fantasy/comedy writing, and he said yes. The pedagogy is focused more on how to write not what to write. (I asked this because I think I'm fairly strong at those forms of writing, but my drama sucks.) They what to shape our skills so that we can find our voice. 

I told him that he'd answered all my questions, and to please not break my heart in a couple weeks. He said it wasn't up to him. 

And finally he said that the admissions team saw something in my packet that made me look interesting, so even if I don't get in I should continue to write. 

It was a very nice and encouraging interview. Also, I might just hop on a steamboat and sail to Australia. We discussed it.


----------



## jean3

I know this is rooted in pure delusion and wishful thinking but has anyone heard of people getting into this program without an interview? hahahaa 😂

And cograts to those who had interviews and good luck!!


----------



## Chris W

jean3 said:


> I know this is rooted in pure delusion and wishful thinking but has anyone heard of people getting into this program without an interview? hahahaa 😂
> 
> And cograts to those who had interviews and good luck!!


Apparently if you search our database there was one in 2016.


----------



## Camerolshe

Hey guys, wanted to let you know that I emailed Kristoffer Diaz, head of admissions, and he said that all interview requests have been sent out by this point.


----------



## ezli

Hi everyone, I just had my interview and they said they would notify people at the end of the month or early April about decisions. They also interview about a third of the pool of applicants.


----------



## runningupthathill

Camerolshe said:


> Hey guys, wanted to let you know that I emailed Kristoffer Diaz, head of admissions, and he said that all interview requests have been sent out by this point.


Is this just for dramatic writing?


----------



## Azimecha

Camerolshe said:


> Hey guys, wanted to let you know that I emailed Kristoffer Diaz, head of admissions, and he said that all interview requests have been sent out by this point.


Oof! I suppose this means that none of the international students on this forum got an interview? Would love to hear if there were any exceptions, but I suppose it's best to keep expectations low at this point. 

Thanks for biting the bullet and asking!


----------



## Nathalie Granger

Camerolshe said:


> Hey guys, wanted to let you know that I emailed Kristoffer Diaz, head of admissions, and he said that all interview requests have been sent out by this point.


Thank you for letting us know!


----------



## Camerolshe

runningupthathill said:


> Is this just for dramatic writing?


Yes! He's the head of dramatic writing admissions.


----------



## Camerolshe

If you are international, it might be worth emailing just to check. They were super nice and understanding. 

Also, for anyone who was interviewed, would you mind sharing your CV (without names, ofc)? It would be helpful to know the kind of experience they're looking for. Or any tips, really.


----------



## aaaaa

Camerolshe said:


> If you are international, it might be worth emailing just to check. They were super nice and understanding.
> 
> Also, for anyone who was interviewed, would you mind sharing your CV (without names, ofc)? It would be helpful to know the kind of experience they're looking for. Or any tips, really.


I'll dm you


----------



## BananaFishman

Camerolshe said:


> If you are international, it might be worth emailing just to check. They were super nice and understanding.
> 
> Also, for anyone who was interviewed, would you mind sharing your CV (without names, ofc)? It would be helpful to know the kind of experience they're looking for. Or any tips, really.


I’m an actor, so I sent them my acting CV - that’s the “relevant” experience I have.


----------



## svgis

Camerolshe said:


> If you are international, it might be worth emailing just to check. They were super nice and understanding.
> 
> Also, for anyone who was interviewed, would you mind sharing your CV (without names, ofc)? It would be helpful to know the kind of experience they're looking for. Or any tips, really.


I don't want to upload my resume publicly, but I as far as my experience is concerned I wrote/directed/everythinged a no-budget feature my last year of undergrad, and have done a few shorts. I also included my experience as a line cook and working for a BDSM-gear company because I thought it was interesting.


----------



## Galadriel

Camerolshe said:


> If you are international, it might be worth emailing just to check. They were super nice and understanding.
> 
> Also, for anyone who was interviewed, would you mind sharing your CV (without names, ofc)? It would be helpful to know the kind of experience they're looking for. Or any tips, really.


I interviewed, and I'd be happy to share a little about my background, BUT I'm inclined to believe that the writing sample itself (and perhaps the SOP) is the most critical part of the application. I applied as a playwright, but do not have a lot of professional credits as a playwright yet (I've been primarily and actor and director). I did mention on my resume a bit of work I've done administratively (artistic and literary) at some SPT theatre companies in the past, and the theatre work I have produced/directed myself, but very little of it is directly related to a career as a writer. 
I know from my interview that my play got their attention because it was really different/unique...lol I definitely let me freak flag fly with my application and so I'd recommend submitting work that is bold and takes risks!


----------



## autumn

Camerolshe said:


> If you are international, it might be worth emailing just to check. They were super nice and understanding.
> 
> Also, for anyone who was interviewed, would you mind sharing your CV (without names, ofc)? It would be helpful to know the kind of experience they're looking for. Or any tips, really.


During my interview he explained that they need people from all different levels of experience to make the cohort work. I have experience in copywriting from an internship but that's probably my only relevant experience. Even if I don't end up getting in, I'm sure my lack of experience won't count against me because it's really about your writing. 

They do want people who are very experienced though too! So we are at the mercy of whatever ratio of experienced to unexperienced they decide to go with.


----------



## autumn

I am procrastinating writing a paper, and I don't know if anyone has already put their theory about this out there, but I was going through the application database and it said that last year this program and another program I applied for released acceptances on the 13th of March, which was a Friday. 

On a forum for a different school on here, it said that someone from admissions said the 12th for whatever school that was. This year, the 12th is a Friday like the 13th was last year. Therefore, I am theorizing that acceptances will be the 12th. What do y'all think?

Also I was just thinking about how I'm so excited and counting down the days, but I might be counting down the days to the day I find out I didn't get into grad school haha. But I need to stay positive or I'll spiral


----------



## s94

I agree that they will likely be this week. Also worth mentioning that last year’s interview requests came a little later in the month, meaning decisions could go out as early as the 10th or so since they rolled out about five days earlier than last year. I interviewed the morning after interview requests went out, so I’ve been sitting here holding my breath for what feels like forever.


----------



## Galadriel

autumn said:


> I am procrastinating writing a paper, and I don't know if anyone has already put their theory about this out there, but I was going through the application database and it said that last year this program and another program I applied for released acceptances on the 13th of March, which was a Friday.
> 
> On a forum for a different school on here, it said that someone from admissions said the 12th for whatever school that was. This year, the 12th is a Friday like the 13th was last year. Therefore, I am theorizing that acceptances will be the 12th. What do y'all think?
> 
> Also I was just thinking about how I'm so excited and counting down the days, but I might be counting down the days to the day I find out I didn't get into grad school haha. But I need to stay positive or I'll spiral


LOL we must be writers...theorizing, plotting, playing what if...😄
My guess is this coming Friday or next at the latest!


----------



## Azimecha

I wound up emailing to ask about international interview requests, but I'm not holding my breath. Best of luck to everyone who managed to get one!!


----------



## Nathalie Granger

Azimecha said:


> I wound up emailing to ask about international interview requests, but I'm not holding my breath. Best of luck to everyone who managed to get one!!


Thank you for writing them. If you can share the answer with us when you have it, that would be great.


----------



## imenergetic

I wonder how many waitlisted people eventually make it into the programs. All the results of all the schools have to come out, then people choose, then the places they decline have to go next in list. 

So, really I wonder how many unique applicants vs spots available there are. Say there are 500 people applying total, 3/4 of those to multiple programs... then I'd have to count all the spots available. So really the acceptance rate could be much higher than we think. It's a nice thought at least.


----------



## Azimecha

Nathalie Granger said:


> Thank you for writing them. If you can share the answer with us when you have it, that would be great.


Will do! I sent an email to the general 'Tisch Graduate Admissions' contact -- as low as I try to keep my expectations, my fingers remain firmly crossed.


----------



## nyscribe

...


----------



## nyscribe

What happened to everyone?  It suddenly got very quiet in here .... has anyone heard anything?


----------



## jordanaparis

We’re probably all depressed about USC lol (or at least I am 😂) ... But no, nothing yet!


----------



## imenergetic

nyscribe said:


> What happened to everyone?  It suddenly got very quiet in here .... has anyone heard anything?


I think it usually picks up on the weekends. Plus several of us were told it would be at least a couple weeks before results come out. I think the earliest results based on previous years per the application tracker would track for this weekend.


----------



## Chris W

nyscribe said:


> What happened to everyone?  It suddenly got very quiet in here .... has anyone heard anything?





imenergetic said:


> I think it usually picks up on the weekends. Plus several of us were told it would be at least a couple weeks before results come out. I think the earliest results based on previous years per the application tracker would track for this weekend.


You guys just have missed the fun in the other thread. 🤣






						how old are you guys applying to the NYU Grad Film program? (How important is age?)
					

out of curiosity, how old are you guys applying to the NYU Grad Film programme?



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Azimecha

Azimecha said:


> Will do! I sent an email to the general 'Tisch Graduate Admissions' contact -- as low as I try to keep my expectations, my fingers remain firmly crossed.


An update -- unfortunately no replies since Monday. If anyone has any ideas for better points of contact, I'd still be down to make one last inquiry on behalf of the internationals here!


----------



## euskera

I hope they start making calls tomorrow because I have been absolutely useless this week hoping that they'd make calls "early" hahaha. Good luck to everyone waiting.


----------



## svgis

euskera said:


> I hope they start making calls tomorrow because I have been absolutely useless this week hoping that they'd make calls "early" hahaha. Good luck to everyone waiting.


Does NYU make calls or send out emails with their decisions?


----------



## euskera

svgis said:


> Does NYU make calls or send out emails with their decisions?


From past threads it seems that they usually call and then send e-mails a few days later, but there doesn't seem to be a clear rhyme or reason with this program to be honest from reading past threads so... keep an eye and ear out for it all! Hahahahaha.


----------



## autumn

euskera said:


> From past threads it seems that they usually call and then send e-mails a few days later, but there doesn't seem to be a clear rhyme or reason with this program to be honest from reading past threads so... keep an eye and ear out for it all! Hahahahaha.


i searched through the applications with the keywords like "call" and "email" and it seems to me like last year they just did email? if i get a phone call from an unknown number i never answer so i hope they email. 

and i hope i get contacted at all haha


----------



## svgis

autumn said:


> i searched through the applications with the keywords like "call" and "email" and it seems to me like last year they just did email? if i get a phone call from an unknown number i never answer so i hope they email.
> 
> and i hope i get contacted at all haha


Oh you angel, thank you for looking. I hope we hear tomorrow, all this waiting is really starting to eat at me. I'm sure everyone's feeling the pressure.


----------



## tornjeansandcocaine

People are still waiting to get contacted? I gave up hope a week ago and even took up a new project to write dialogues for an indie feature. They’re not emailing anymore guys.


----------



## Jscarff

tornjeansandcocaine said:


> People are still waiting to get contacted? I gave up hope a week ago and even took up a new project to write dialogues for an indie feature. They’re not emailing anymore guys.


Not for interviews, for decisions.


----------



## Galadriel

Might not matter, but I just was told by a current student that NYU isn't having spring break this year because of COVID...they are only having a three day weekend instead, next weekend. Wondering if that affects the timeline at all. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## svgis

Galadriel said:


> Might not matter, but I just was told by a current student that NYU isn't having spring break this year because of COVID...they are only having a three day weekend instead, next weekend. Wondering if that affects the timeline at all. 🤷‍♀️


Last year it looks like decisions were sent out the Friday before their spring break, so maybe next Friday is when they’ll get sent out.


----------



## euskera

I know they're two different programs, but saw that Film School got calls today. Anyone get any calls from Dramatic Writing?


----------



## hanjam27

At this point I'm just waiting for my rejection so I can finally accept for a different program!


----------



## nyscribe

Two missed phone calls from unlisted numbers ... I never get those ... now my mind is racing.


----------



## autumn

nyscribe said:


> Two missed phone calls from unlisted numbers ... I never get those ... now my mind is racing.


do you think we might hear soon? not hearing back from chapman today has me hoping nyu will have something nice to say haha

i also missed an unknown call today but it was from georgia (where i'm from) so i know it wasn't them


----------



## nyscribe

I doubt we’ll hear anything until the end of the week from what people have noted in this site.  But one can hope


----------



## autumn

did anyone's portal update with a netID and universityID? I don't want to take it as a good sign if it happened to everyone. don't want to get my hopes up if it's nothing


----------



## inglesen

autumn said:


> did anyone's portal update with a netID and universityID? I don't want to take it as a good sign if it happened to everyone. don't want to get my hopes up if it's nothing


Yes was just about to come here to ask the same. I've been googling to see if it means anything but can't find a concrete answer


----------



## inglesen

autumn said:


> did anyone's portal update with a netID and universityID? I don't want to take it as a good sign if it happened to everyone. don't want to get my hopes up if it's nothing


either way, it must mean they're close to notifying us though


----------



## autumn

inglesen said:


> either way, it must mean they're close to notifying us though


good point!


----------



## nyscribe

yes .... was that not there before and I just didn't notice it?   Is there anyone that hasn't had that netID added?


----------



## autumn

nyscribe said:


> yes .... was that not there before and I just didn't notice it?   Is there anyone that hasn't had that netID added?


it's definitely new, but for some reason i don't feel like it means anything


----------



## svgis

My app also updated with the net ID and university ID -- no idea if it means anything.


----------



## lucychoi97

Well not mine. So for me it feels like your status updated with netID seems like a good sign!


----------



## Galadriel

Tempting to hunt for clues...😅 But I don’t think it means anything...other than that it’s getting close to decision time 🤞🤞🤞


----------



## lucychoi97

Did you guys apply to other schools too? Just curious


----------



## euskera

They're really teasing us out here... I also got the ID's but know you can get waitlisted if you get one just as much as being accepted.


----------



## inglesen

euskera said:


> They're really teasing us out here... I also got the ID's but know you can get waitlisted if you get one just as much as being accepted.


Can you get rejected with an ID


----------



## euskera

inglesen said:


> Can you get rejected with an ID


I wish I could give you a concrete answer, a lot of this is just speculation and looking at other threads. I would think no, but I could be very, very wrong so it's better to just accept that at this point anything can happen.


----------



## jordanaparis

I've thought NYU was such a long shot that I'm so lost now in all the account details... Can someone please explain to a very confused applicant what website portal/app they're checking to see this news?


----------



## euskera

If you look at your application portal some of us got assigned ID's at the top of the page. That's really all we're going on about, lol. Which when I type it out seems so silly, but god, this process really is something huh...


----------



## jordanaparis

euskera said:


> If you look at your application portal some of us got assigned ID's at the top of the page. That's really all we're going on about, lol. Which when I type it out seems so silly, but god, this process really is something huh...


Thank you! No I get it, we're so information-starved I'd be happy about any possible update 😂


----------



## aaaaa

When I sign on to the NYU application portal, I too have an NYU Net ID and a University ID. But....aren't these old? I could have sworn these existed once I submitted my app. Are you guys sure these are new things?


----------



## svgis

aaaaa said:


> When I sign on to the NYU application portal, I too have an NYU Net ID and a University ID. But....aren't these old? I could have sworn these existed once I submitted my app. Are you guys sure these are new things?


I’m unsure — I don’t recall seeing it prior to today, but I also haven’t been checking the app portal frequently. I’m taking everyone’s word for it being new, however, it looks like these IDs were a hot topic in the NYU Film MFA thread earlier.

Trying to not get my hopes up by putting too much importance on them.


----------



## autumn

im almost 100% certain they're new bc i looked for them when i saw people talking in the other thread and didnt have them and then this morning i did


----------



## euskera

Check your main portals folks, I just got the good news.


----------



## autumn

waitlist!!


----------



## svgis

Waitlisted!


----------



## Galadriel

Waiting list as well


----------



## aspirinmovies

just got the acceptance email!


----------



## svgis

Does anyone know the odds of moving off the waitlist?


----------



## Nathalie Granger

I just got my rejection. Good luck for all of you, guys!


----------



## caffeinatedplaywright

Waitlisted!


----------



## autumn

svgis said:


> Does anyone know the odds of moving off the waitlist?


the professor i interviewed with told me he got off the waitlist when he applied and that the waitlist is not necessarily a bad place to be so idk the odds but im not giving up!


----------



## imenergetic

Another Waitlist. Whoo hoo!


----------



## meep

accepted with $60k scholarship!


----------



## Chris W

abo said:


> accepted with $60k scholarship!


That's awesome congrats!!!! 

Be sure to update or add your Applications in our site if you haven't already.

You can access the NYU private forum by joining here:



			PRIVATE CLUB - NYU


----------



## aaaaa

To people who were accepted- when does it say you must respond by? Waitlist said March 23.


----------



## nyscribe

in ... $10k scholarship ... grateful for both but hoped for larger financial assistance.


----------



## Chris W

nyscribe said:


> in ... $10k scholarship ... grateful for both but hoped for larger financial assistance.


That's awesome! Congrats! Add your application to the database when you can. 






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## euskera

April 13th is our deadline for the tuition deposit.


----------



## inglesen

accepted!


----------



## nyscribe

Is anyone able to create a facebook group or something similar for admitted students?  I dont know that Im tech savvy enough?


----------



## Chris W

nyscribe said:


> Is anyone able to create a facebook group or something similar for admitted students?  I dont know that Im tech savvy enough?


We also have the private NYU forum here if you're interested:



			PRIVATE CLUB - NYU
		


Congrats everyone! That's awesome.


----------



## Galadriel

autumn said:


> the professor i interviewed with told me he got off the waitlist when he applied and that the waitlist is not necessarily a bad place to be so idk the odds but im not giving up!


This is giving me so much optimism right now! Not giving up yet! Here's hoping we'll be classmates! 🤞🤞🤞


----------



## imenergetic

I was going through the applications looking for people who may have applied to NYU and USC and gotten into both and hoping they choose USC. LOL


----------



## euskera

Honestly the sticker shock for tuition--although I knew it was coming... is a lot. I got a bit of financial aid, but woof.


----------



## Chris W

euskera said:


> Honestly the sticker shock for tuition--although I knew it was coming... is a lot. I got a bit of financial aid, but woof.


How much is it going to cost again?


----------



## euskera

They just sent estimated costs of tuition and it's literally 100k a year without scholarships/aid (including their overpriced housing which tacks on about 30k, which I wouldn't live on campus because heck no). But still!


----------



## Chris W

When you said financial aid do you mean loan or scholarship? We have a new scholarship awarded amount field if you feel like sharing in your Application on our database but no worries if you don't.


----------



## Chris W

$100k seems more than I thought if I remember. I have to update the info on our film school database I think.














 NYU - Tisch Goldberg Department of Dramatic Writing


	 					The Goldberg Department of Dramatic Writing trains students in the three mediums of dramatic writing: theater, film and television.
					


FilmSchool.org
Jun 12, 2016
Questions: 1
Category: New York


----------



## Galadriel

euskera said:


> Honestly the sticker shock for tuition--although I knew it was coming... is a lot. I got a bit of financial aid, but woof.


Right???!! I know I’ve officially lost my mind because I’m eager and hoping and praying... to get hundreds of thousands of dollars in debt for this program LOL 🤣😱


----------



## Abbey Normal

euskera said:


> They just sent estimated costs of tuition and it's literally 100k a year without scholarships/aid (including their overpriced housing which tacks on about 30k, which I wouldn't live on campus because heck no). But still!


Well, I'm going to AFI and I know it's hella expensive. If you want to be the Bonnie to my Clyde, we can go 50-50. Just saying!


----------



## nyscribe

Galadriel said:


> This is giving me so much optimism right now! Not giving up yet! Here's hoping we'll be classmates! 🤞🤞🤞





Galadriel said:


> Right???!! I know I’ve officially lost my mind because I’m eager and hoping and praying... to get hundreds of thousands of dollars in debt for this program LOL 🤣😱


I'm feeling the same way ... happy to be in but the cost is crazy ... looks like $66,000 before any living expenses/housing.  Im scrambling to try and figure it out ... small scholarship.


----------



## euskera

Chris W said:


> When you said financial aid do you mean loan or scholarship? We have a new scholarship awarded amount field if you feel like sharing in your Application on our database but no worries if you don't.


I mean scholarship! Sorry.

And here's the breakdown.




Plus a semester. 




Honestly the reality of it has sucked out a lot of the joy of getting in for me. It's likely I'll still go... RIP. But yeah. Yikes. Here we go, might as well gamble since the world is dying a heat death anyways. Sorry, too dark...


----------



## Chris W

euskera said:


> I mean scholarship! Sorry.
> 
> And here's the breakdown.
> View attachment 2262
> Plus a semester.
> View attachment 2263
> 
> Honestly the reality of it has sucked out a lot of the joy of getting in for me. It's likely I'll still go... RIP. But yeah. Yikes. Here we go, might as well gamble since the world is dying a heat death anyways. Sorry, too dark...


Oh wow. Yeah update your application with scholarship info if you can. I think that'll be helpful to people. 👍👍


----------



## nyscribe

anyone been able to start their net id?


----------



## euskera

nyscribe said:


> anyone been able to start their net id?


like the home page with albert and stuff? yes.


----------



## Chris W

caffeinatedplaywright said:


> Waitlisted!





imenergetic said:


> Another Waitlist. Whoo hoo!


Nice. You guys should create a Waitlisted 2021 thread for all the Waitlisted people from different programs.

We used to have a Waitlisted thread and a rejected thread for people to commiserate.


----------



## imenergetic

Chris W said:


> Nice. You guys should create a Waitlisted 2021 thread for all the Waitlisted people from different programs.
> 
> We used to have a Waitlisted thread and a rejected thread for people to commiserate.


I'll do this tonight once I've been home alone long enough that my despair starts kicking in.


----------



## Chris W

imenergetic said:


> I'll do this tonight once I've been home alone long enough that my despair starts kicking in.


Actually one was already created.






						Waitlist Support Group 2021
					

Hey guys! I was waitlisted for two programs, so I think we could all benefit from somewhere we can talk about it. So this is just for anyone who was waitlisted anywhere and the waiting is killing them. :)



					www.filmschool.org
				




Someone still needs to create a rejected 2021 thread.


----------



## Chris W

Chris W said:


> Someone still needs to create a rejected 2021 thread


Created one.






						Rejected 2021
					

I thought I'd create a thread for people who had their Applications rejected (YOU were not rejected... Your application was) to commiserate and discuss your next plans.  Are you applying again next year? Are you going to a school you were admitted to? Are you going to say F*** it and knock down...



					www.filmschool.org
				




Also do I could share one of the best animated films of all time. 🤣


----------



## annewashburnfan1998

Hi all, I didn't know this forum existed. I got in! I only applied here, so... thank god.

Where is everyone seeing their financial aid info? I logged into NYU Home but I don't see it. Is it rolling out person by person?


----------



## euskera

annewashburnfan1998 said:


> Hi all, I didn't know this forum existed. I got in! I only applied here, so... thank god.
> 
> Where is everyone seeing their financial aid info? I logged into NYU Home but I don't see it. Is it rolling out person by person?


Scholarship info attached to acceptance letter in the application portal.


----------



## annewashburnfan1998

euskera said:


> Scholarship info attached to acceptance letter in the application portal.


oh fk. I didn't get any aid. 

I don't know what to do now.


----------



## euskera

I'm sorry. I'm in a similar boat.

I'm going to see if I can figure something out, but I might have to give this up this year and re-apply to more fully funded MFA's next year (I'm a playwright) and apply to some additional programs that offer more aid that I didn't know about. It really, really sucks. To be honest, I'm kind of mad at myself for even applying to this program. Like, I didn't realize it was this expensive I guess because NYU is really sneaky about making their tuition costs public. I've been upset about it for like 2 days now, but yeah. I know that the soul crushing debt of this program will make it impossible for me to continue writing once I'm on the other side of it. It's just way too much debt for a degree that really doesn't guarantee anything.

I talked to an alum today and they said that the worst part about the debt, is that it makes it really hard for people to write on the other end of things because they're so bogged down with working jobs in order to pay their loans / rent. It really made me reconsider to be honest.

It feels extremely unfair to get this far and then not be able to attend because of tuition, but that's the raw deal unfortunately.

It's even tougher when you see some people get like 60k in aid and you're like, welp, guess they didn't like me enough.

All to say, I wish I was rich!


----------



## annewashburnfan1998

euskera said:


> I'm sorry. I'm in a similar boat.
> 
> I'm going to see if I can figure something out, but I might have to give this up this year and re-apply to more fully funded MFA's next year (I'm a playwright) and apply to some additional programs that offer more aid that I didn't know about. It really, really sucks. To be honest, I'm kind of mad at myself for even applying to this program. Like, I didn't realize it was this expensive I guess because NYU is really sneaky about making their tuition costs public. I've been upset about it for like 2 days now, but yeah. I know that the soul crushing debt of this program will make it impossible for me to continue writing once I'm on the other side of it. It's just way too much debt for a degree that really doesn't guarantee anything.
> 
> I talked to an alum today and they said that the worst part about the debt, is that it makes it really hard for people to write on the other end of things because they're so bogged down with working jobs in order to pay their loans / rent. It really made me reconsider to be honest.
> 
> It feels extremely unfair to get this far and then not be able to attend because of tuition, but that's the raw deal unfortunately.
> 
> It's even tougher when you see some people get like 60k in aid and you're like, welp, guess they didn't like me enough.
> 
> All to say, I wish I was rich!


At least I'm not the only one in this situation. I don't know what else to do— I graduated into COVID so this was my effort to try to take control of my future but now it looks like this could be a dead end as well. I guess if I did end up getting a job in the field (I'm a tv writer) I could pay back my loans but I'm struggling a lot to envision how this could play out for me.


----------



## Galadriel

euskera said:


> I'm sorry. I'm in a similar boat.
> 
> I'm going to see if I can figure something out, but I might have to give this up this year and re-apply to more fully funded MFA's next year (I'm a playwright) and apply to some additional programs that offer more aid that I didn't know about. It really, really sucks. To be honest, I'm kind of mad at myself for even applying to this program. Like, I didn't realize it was this expensive I guess because NYU is really sneaky about making their tuition costs public. I've been upset about it for like 2 days now, but yeah. I know that the soul crushing debt of this program will make it impossible for me to continue writing once I'm on the other side of it. It's just way too much debt for a degree that really doesn't guarantee anything.
> 
> I talked to an alum today and they said that the worst part about the debt, is that it makes it really hard for people to write on the other end of things because they're so bogged down with working jobs in order to pay their loans / rent. It really made me reconsider to be honest.
> 
> It feels extremely unfair to get this far and then not be able to attend because of tuition, but that's the raw deal unfortunately.
> 
> It's even tougher when you see some people get like 60k in aid and you're like, welp, guess they didn't like me enough.
> 
> All to say, I wish I was rich!


As playwrights, we're kind of crazily lucky that fully funded programs exist for our MFA's (unlike film)...in most programs you literally get paid to create your body of work!  Sadly, I was waitlisted at NYU, but to be honest I would never be able to justify going without a straight up full ride (or close)...it was the only program I applied to that doesn't generally give 70%-full funding for all admitted. 
As a playwright, the way to build a career is through fellowships, residencies, and relationships with theaters, and there's no way to go and do those things if you have to have a super demanding day job after graduating. Ugh, why can't playwrights make money! LOL 
Kind of jealous of the Creative Writing MFA program at NYU...pretty sure they get full on fellowships with stipends, etc. Sigh.


----------



## queeryet_good

Abbey Normal said:


> Well, I'm going to AFI and I know it's hella expensive. If you want to be the Bonnie to my Clyde, we can go 50-50. Just saying!


One of my absolute favorite movies!


----------



## inglesen

euskera said:


> I mean scholarship! Sorry.
> 
> And here's the breakdown.
> View attachment 2262
> Plus a semester.
> View attachment 2263
> 
> Honestly the reality of it has sucked out a lot of the joy of getting in for me. It's likely I'll still go... RIP. But yeah. Yikes. Here we go, might as well gamble since the world is dying a heat death anyways. Sorry, too dark...


where did you find this breakdown?


----------



## caffeinatedplaywright

For those who were accepted: How many of you, if any, submitted GRE scores? I was waitlisted, and I'm wondering if for the next application cycle I should take the GRE, if I'm not accepted off the waitlist this time. I know it's not required, but I'm still wondering if there's any correlation. Thank you!


----------



## eraserheadBB123

On the waitlist. If anyone is having second thoughts after seeing that 100k a year price tag I'm more than willing to slide in lmao


----------



## Okae23

Hey would anyone mind sending me their application materials for those who got accepted?


----------



## annewashburnfan1998

caffeinatedplaywright said:


> For those who were accepted: How many of you, if any, submitted GRE scores? I was waitlisted, and I'm wondering if for the next application cycle I should take the GRE, if I'm not accepted off the waitlist this time. I know it's not required, but I'm still wondering if there's any correlation. Thank you!


I didn't, and I haven't heard anyone mention it. Seems like it would be a waste of time, they only consider your written materials really.


----------



## caffeinatedplaywright

annewashburnfan1998 said:


> I didn't, and I haven't heard anyone mention it. Seems like it would be a waste of time, they only consider your written materials really.


Thank you so much! That's what I figured. I asked at my parent's request. My mom is an academic and is distraught that I could qualify for a masters level program without a GRE 😄 If I don't make it off the waitlist I'll just build the ole resume, write another script and try again! Congrats on your acceptance!


----------



## euskera

Just thought I'd update everyone that I'm officially going as I've submitted my deposit. (I asked for more money & got an amount I felt justified my attending.) If anyone else is for sure going next year I'd love to get in touch!


----------



## mistypigeon

Does anyone have cool leads on stuff to apply for if they decide not to attend this program? I was thinking of compiling a list.


----------



## Galadriel

Did anybody here get in off of the waiting list today? I heard a few people got a portal update earlier.


----------



## shiloh

Galadriel said:


> Did anybody here get in off of the waiting list today? I heard a few people got a portal update earlier.


Where did you hear this from if you don't mind me asking. And to answer your question, no I did not hear anything yet.


----------



## autumn

Galadriel said:


> Did anybody here get in off of the waiting list today? I heard a few people got a portal update earlier.


A few? That's not good for me haha. Haven't heard anything


----------



## Galadriel

shiloh said:


> Where did you hear this from if you don't mind me asking. And to answer your question, no I did not hear anything yet.


A couple of playwrights got in on GradCafe.


----------



## mistypigeon

playwrights only? no screen or tv?


----------



## s94

I did get in off the waitlist yesterday, but I'm also one of the ones that posted the results on GradCafe. As far as I can tell, it's just two of us, so hang on tight!!!  Mine was a playwriting application.


----------



## mistypigeon

I'm looking at fellowships at internships for next year. Anyone wanna share lists?


----------



## oopsiedaisy

Got in off of the waiting list (playwriting) on Thursday! I also had posted on GradCafe.


----------



## Zakif_25

oopsiedaisy said:


> Got in off of the waiting list (playwriting) on Thursday! I also had posted on GradCafe.


Congrats 😍. Did  they call you or email you asking about your continued interest or just extended the offer to you on the portal?


----------



## oopsiedaisy

Zackry said:


> Congrats 😍. Did  they call you or email you asking about your continued interest or just extended the offer to you on the portal?


I got an auto-email saying to check my portal. The portal had the offer of admission and my scholarship info!


----------



## Chris W

oopsiedaisy said:


> I got an auto-email saying to check my portal. The portal had the offer of admission and my scholarship info!


Congrats! Be sure to update your admitted off wait-list date on your application as well.


----------



## euskera

Is there a Facebook group for admitted students? If so could someone point me in the right direction. If not, should we make one?


----------



## inglesen

euskera said:


> Is there a Facebook group for admitted students? If so could someone point me in the right direction. If not, should we make one?


Also interested in this


----------



## s94

euskera said:


> Is there a Facebook group for admitted students? If so could someone point me in the right direction. If not, should we make one?


I’ve asked around and haven’t found one, but would love it if you guys find/make something.


----------



## euskera

I just made a Facebook group, if you stumble upon this & are interested DM me.

@s94, & @inglesen: i will dm you!


----------



## aaaaa

Hey everyone. Got an email early this morning saying to check my portal. I was accepted off the waitlist. It says I have until may 28 to decide


----------



## bsal9426

Hey all, finally gonna say something after lurking for a while! Does anyone know when wait listed candidates might receive a frank rejection or confirmation that the acceptance list is finalized? I know we can remain in contention until summer, but was hoping someone may have a rough idea. I know if I am admitted, I will for sure go--it's definitely the dream! It's just a little taxing not knowing right know in terms of planning the rest of my life, so it'd be nice to know either way. Thanks in advance and congrats to everyone who's received good news!


----------



## Chris W

Be sure to update your applications on the with as much information as you have as it helps the site calculate a lot of important data for each school. See how the site uses this amazing data in the article below:














 Your Chances of Getting into Film School: Acceptance Rates, GPA Requirements, Waitlist Data, and More...


					You've been wondering how hard it is to get into film school and what your are chances getting into top film programs such as USC. Maybe you’ve heard that their acceptance rate is 2% — but what is it, really? You've been wondering what is the lowest GPA a film program will accept and what is the...
				


Chris W
Jun 3, 2021
Category: Applying to Film School






If you could update your application with all the important notification dates, your final status (accepted, rejected, off waitlist, attending... etc), how much scholarship money was awarded (if any), your undergraduate degree, GPA, test scores etc that would be AWESOME and very helpful to the site's members. If you could update your application with examples of your submitted material that would be even more awesome.

The Acceptance Rates & Data page for each school uses all this data to help future applicants. To see the data for a particular film school, find your school in our film school database and select the Acceptance Rates & Data tab. If there are enough applications in our database, you enjoy access to valuable tips and information.


----------



## bsal9426

bsal9426 said:


> Hey all, finally gonna say something after lurking for a while! Does anyone know when wait listed candidates might receive a frank rejection or confirmation that the acceptance list is finalized? I know we can remain in contention until summer, but was hoping someone may have a rough idea. I know if I am admitted, I will for sure go--it's definitely the dream! It's just a little taxing not knowing right know in terms of planning the rest of my life, so it'd be nice to know either way. Thanks in advance and congrats to everyone who's received good news!


Lol got my acceptance off the wait list not long after posting this  (June 1st)


----------



## Chris W

Congrats!!


----------



## Chris W

2022 thread is up!  Who's reapplying?






						NYU Dramatic Writing MFA - Fall 2022 entry
					

This is a thread for those of you applying to NYU Dramatic Writing MFA for entry in Fall 2022. Reply below if you are planning to apply to meet your fellow applicants.  Here are our current admissions statistics and acceptance data from our database for the program:    When you apply please add...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## caffeinatedplaywright

Condolences to anyone else who also just got the official "we can't take you off the waitlist" update. I know it's been a long time coming, but I think we should all take a beat to jam out to Lizzo, then get to work on the next thing. Sending everyone all the light in the world.


----------

